# VZW Galaxy Nexus won't connect to the network and gets extremely hot.



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

What could the problem be? Sim card went bad?


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

That or radio went bad, you could try reflashing the radio, or getting a new SIM card


----------



## dr.faramroze (Apr 6, 2012)

Motherboard can be dodgy. Get the hardware checked.


----------

